# Howard Caygill – Also Sprach Zapata: Philosophy and Resistance



## somnambulist (Oct 11, 2011)

http://backdoorbroadcasting.net/2011/10/howard-caygill-also-sprach-zapata-philosophy-and-resistance/


----------

